# Best boots that won't wear the toes out



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

What boots are you guys using that won't wear out the toes when you are crawling around on knee pads all day long. I need a new pair of boots and want to try and find which ones will last the longest. I was going to look at timberland or wolverine but wanted to see what other guys are using before spending another 200 dollars.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't tried this stuff, but looks like a winner. See boot saver, also.

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Toe-Polyurethane-Protector/dp/B00B6RRD9C/ref=cts_sh_1_fbt


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Keens with the composite toe.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd stay away from both Timberland and Wolverine. Keen, Danner, Thorogood, some come with a protective covering at the toes.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NE2YCA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

avenge said:


> I'd stay away from both Timberland and Wolverine. Keen, Danner, Thorogood, some come with a protective covering at the toes.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NE2YCA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


Any particular reason why you would stay away from timberland and wolverine? From what I've been reading they are supposed to be pretty nice. I've had keens and they were good but they were just a tennis shoe type steel toe and the toes didn't hold up laying tile. when on the knees scooting around the toes take a hard beating. Other then that the keens were nice and the most comfortable boot I've worn.

My main concern is the toe area wearing out. Also would like something that is good in summer and winter. I have winter boots for when it's really cold out but would be nice if my everyday boot had some warmth in the winter and also some breathing in the summer. Or is that a wet dream?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

My Keens toe took severe abuse(built in toe cover)and laughed it off. The Achilles heel was inside the sole which disintegrated. 

Now, I just bought Redwings made in USA, I passed on Chinese made Redwings. These have the toe cover, I believe they are urethane, but, I noticed they were not steel toe when I got home, I'm not returning them, just waiting out the year for new ones. 200$ doesn't bother me, not being able to purchase exactly what I want does. I have several needs for Flooring shoes, including sole not being black, not picking up a half pound of dirt, cushions/inserts are a joke.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> Any particular reason why you would stay away from timberland and wolverine? From what I've been reading they are supposed to be pretty nice. I've had keens and they were good but they were just a tennis shoe type steel toe and the toes didn't hold up laying tile. when on the knees scooting around the toes take a hard beating. Other then that the keens were nice and the most comfortable boot I've worn.
> 
> My main concern is the toe area wearing out. Also would like something that is good in summer and winter. I have winter boots for when it's really cold out but would be nice if my everyday boot had some warmth in the winter and also some breathing in the summer. Or is that a wet dream?


I had Timberlands and they were garbage compared to the Keens. 6 months at best for a pair and not waterproof. 

My Keens are better suited for winter. I had some major trouble 1 summer with them....Switched to Smartwool socks right after and that has also made a huge difference in my foot health.

They do make boots that are OK for both but not ideal for either so that you can wear them year round. I prefer different footwear based on job, location, and weather.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> Any particular reason why you would stay away from timberland and wolverine? From what I've been reading they are supposed to be pretty nice. I've had keens and they were good but they were just a tennis shoe type steel toe and the toes didn't hold up laying tile. when on the knees scooting around the toes take a hard beating. Other then that the keens were nice and the most comfortable boot I've worn.
> 
> My main concern is the toe area wearing out. Also would like something that is good in summer and winter. I have winter boots for when it's really cold out but would be nice if my everyday boot had some warmth in the winter and also some breathing in the summer. Or is that a wet dream?


Both Timberland and Wolverine have gone downhill in quality, they just aren't what they used to be. Like I said look for a boot that has a protective coating on the toe like the link I posted. As for winter and summer Thinsulate is the only type of insulated boots I've worn in both.


----------



## TMDC (Jun 2, 2012)

I have always used the Dr. Marten industrial steel toe boots and really like them. I do buy the wonder balsam for them and apply it once every 1 to 2 months so they wont dry out. The mortar tends to dry out the leather a bit quicker.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> I had Timberlands and they were garbage compared to the Keens. 6 months at best for a pair and not waterproof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should darn tough socks. It's all I wear. Best socks on the market imho.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> You should darn tough socks. It's all I wear. Best socks on the market imho.


I hate you...But just in time for Christmas!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> I haven't tried this stuff, but looks like a winner. See boot saver, also.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Toe-Polyurethane-Protector/dp/B00B6RRD9C/ref=cts_sh_1_fbt


red wing has similar product. i used it on my saw helper feet. not to scuff interior.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> I hate you...But just in time for Christmas!



Hey they have a lifetime warranty. Wear them out you get a new pair for free, going in 2 years with a couple and still haven't worn them out.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Open toe boots.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> My Keens toe took severe abuse(built in toe cover)and laughed it off. The Achilles heel was inside the sole which disintegrated.
> 
> Now, I just bought Redwings made in USA, I passed on Chinese made Redwings. These have the toe cover, I believe they are urethane, but, I noticed they were not steel toe when I got home, I'm not returning them, just waiting out the year for new ones. 200$ doesn't bother me, not being able to purchase exactly what I want does. I have several needs for Flooring shoes, including sole not being black, not picking up a half pound of dirt, cushions/inserts are a joke.


I like the danner tramline for flooring work. White vibram soles that wear flat in about a month; they clean easy, look old school and take a beating. my first pair are on their second year; handed them off to my apprentice.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I switched from Redwing 963's to Keen's about 3 years ago, I won't look back.
the Glendale or Rainer look good for my next pair.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

My Redwings held up on the toe but broke between the sole and the other bottom layer. Took it to the shop I purchased them from and they wouldn't pony up on their warranty.

I'm in the market now and will checkout these recommendations. :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

My Keens I gave hell to the top toe area. Zero issue, extremely durable. The inside of sole hollowed out, definitely a defect. They started squeaking after two months, my wife laughed at me!


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Redwings after 1 week, I can't win!

I have gotten free replacement Redwings after 9 months from waterproof issue, store owner mighta ate that.

The white sole boots, just can't do, maybe one day.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> Redwings after 1 week, I can't win!
> 
> I have gotten free replacement Redwings after 9 months from waterproof issue, store owner mighta ate that.
> 
> The white sole boots, just can't do, maybe one day.


I'll bet the store owner didn't eat it.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> You should darn tough socks. It's all I wear. Best socks on the market imho.


100% agree, Darn Tough Socks are the way to go, have several pairs that are incredible!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Try these: http://www.amazon.com/Boot-Saver-Guards-Boots-Protector/dp/B00B6RTYI0/ref=cts_sh_2_fbt

I had good luck with them.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Those fell off twice for me, the second time I applied them was by the book. They look a little funny too.


----------



## BaltimoreRail (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions and info


----------



## MrDolan (Dec 3, 2015)

I still buy a pair of trusty timberlands when I need to. Maybe I'm just used to it but they seem to do the trick for me.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

MrDolan said:


> I still buy a pair of trusty timberlands when I need to. Maybe I'm just used to it but they seem to do the trick for me.


I wore Timberland for about 30 years. Rather disappointing but they aren't the trusty boots they used to be. Finding boots to replace what you've worn for so long is like losing a dog and getting a replacement. You might end up with a piece of crap.


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

I ended up getting a pair of keen Milwaukee boots today. Made in China but hopefully they will hold up decent. Thanks for all the advice on boots.


----------

